# Hum in front speakers



## skongolf (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a basic Sony Blu Ray home theater system with 5 surround sound speakers all directly wired to the Home theater unit. Today when I turned on the TV with the home theater system turned off there was a hum or buzz coming from the front 2 speakers. It has never done this is in the 8 months I have owned it. It only hums when there is sound coming from the TV. So when the show goes to commercial it stops then starts up again. Really not sure why this started. 
I havn't done anything different to the system as far as adding anything or moving cables and the speakers are about 2 feet to either side of the TV. Also, all components, TV, Direct TV box, HT system, and router are all plugged into the same power strip. This is just a really annoying sound which I know others have had issues with. Just curious what others have done or has a similar issue.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the HTS!

The hum could be caused by a bad ground on your cable going to the cable box, have you tried disconnecting the cable feed to the box?


----------



## skongolf (Feb 9, 2013)

No yet, but without the cable going to the box I cant get TV so I wont be able to replicate the sound. I will try though.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Is there a new AC/DC adapter plugged in somewhere else in your house? This happened to me a couple of months ago. IT had me pulling and re-plugging everything in my audio rack. Turned out it was the power adapter for my new laptop, plugged in to an outlet in my dining room.

Man, I wish I could have dedicated powerlines to my room. But alas I live in a 70year old Victorian and every DIY project turns into both an archeological dig, as well as a nightmare.


----------



## vanderschel (Dec 27, 2012)

I had a similar problem, and this helped: Viewsonics VSIS-EU Cable TV Ground Loop Isolator. 
You'll also need a F male to F male coupler.


----------

